# Polaris Ranger crew, DUSTY SOB



## bigfishtx

I bought a Ranger crew, love the machine except it will literally choke you to death with dust if you try to run it with even half of a windshield.

I have a top on mine, and a rear windshield. I tried adding dust/mud flaps and they did not good. I had a Kubota before and it had no where near the problem this machine does.

So, has anyone found anything that would help?


----------



## Roughwata85

Rain usually helps


----------



## louie870

I think your rear windshield is your problem. I had a 07 Ranger with only a top with no problems. I now have a Kawi Tyrex with half windshield and noticed it does have a little more dust circulating in the cab area. If you had a full windshield it would even be worse. Just my .02.


----------



## Zereaux

We have a Crew with a top, but no windshields. When moving the dust doesn't bother us, but I do a little strategic planning when stopping. I bet if you take that windshield off you'll notice a difference. Rain? Ha... In the last four seasons, it has rained on us exactly one time at the lease.


----------



## BATWING

get rid of the wind shield they act as dust pulling funnels


----------



## StinkBait

BATWING said:


> get rid of the wind shield they act as dust pulling funnels


x2, just the nature of the beast on these things.

Search prcforum.com for some tips.

Check out this thread, scroll down to Arizona Flying Dutchman's post

http://www.prcforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=298241&highlight=#298241


----------



## Folsetth

X3 my first ranger I had the half windshield and I had the same problem. My current ranger I didn't put one on and seems to make a noticeable difference.


Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## FormerHR

A couple of the guys on our lease run the ranger crew with a full windshield, that thing covers you and your gun in dust. I asked them why they didn't take it off, due to the dust. They leave it on for a wind break and deal with the dust. Personally, I'd just put my jacket hood on rather than sucking up all that dust and getting that stuff all over my guns.

I suggested getting one of the soft enclosures for it, but they didn't want to spend that money. Really? They spent what, $13 or $14k on the thing already?


----------



## Hobiecat

*Dust and Rangers*

Heads up -

Keep a close eye on the intake rubber boot that draws air into the engine. Ours developed a small crack which let all of the dust be drawn into the engine.. Very costly repair. Unfortunately, it is difficult to catch before it causes the damage.


----------



## outlaw38

Buy a block off kit. seals all the holes under the dash


----------



## bigfishtx

I am looking at trying to design a scoop that will go on the top in the front and be able to be opened to flow air when you want to run with the windsheild closed. I think it needs a certain flow to break up the low pressure area created by the windshield.
FYI I tried it with no rear windbreak and it was worse.
We got a 2" rain and it is sure nice right now running with the windsheild closed.


----------



## williamcr

I had to put a back glass on mine for that reason 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berto

Y'all are scaring me about the windows. Was thinking about buying one. 

Only thing I hate is all the squeaks


----------



## Zereaux

berto said:


> Y'all are scaring me about the windows. Was thinking about buying one.
> 
> Only thing I hate is all the squeaks


It's definitely not a stealth vehicle...


----------



## williamcr

berto said:


> Y'all are scaring me about the windows. Was thinking about buying one.
> 
> Only thing I hate is all the squeaks


Well putting a cab on it will make it louder for sure. But I love my cab when it is in the single digets. 
During the summer I take my doors off and pup my windshield up but leave my back glass on.

It just depends on how you use your vehicle. I love my ranger.


----------



## uncle dave

Got a polaris single, I'll use it this season but it will be gone after that, tired of dust and noise.


----------



## williamcr

uncle dave said:


> Got a polaris single, I'll use it this season but it will be gone after that, tired of dust and noise.


So what are you going to get instead.
If used properly the cab is not bad a all
I have no problems with dust in the cab

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle dave

Like a fool I sold my jeep scrambler, looking for another or a later model jeep with air and hard top, might consider a small ext cab 4x4 pickup with power and air.


----------



## williamcr

uncle dave said:


> Like a fool I sold my jeep scrambler, looking for another or a later model jeep with air and hard top, might consider a small ext cab 4x4 pickup with power and air.


Well I think that is horse of a completely different color.
I have a 57 Willys and that little guy is tough. Now it does not have a A/C, but it is built tough for sure. But there is plenty of rattles in mine. I dont know about the scrambler since I have never owned one. 
But my ranger is a lot smother riding then my Willys.


----------



## uncle dave

The ride was the reason I went to a ranger, but all the other cons are not worth it.


----------



## berto

I would like to get a cab but won't drop 5k on it. 

I thought about the jeep rout before I bought my crew. But I didn't want to be bouncing around like I do in our Tahoe. The ranger eats up bumps and goes where ever I point it to go


----------



## williamcr

uncle dave said:


> The ride was the reason I went to a ranger, but all the other cons are not worth it.


What kind of problems do you have with your ranger?
I have almost 300 hours and 2000 miles and I have not had any problems what so ever.
I very often put 500+lbs of feed in the back and cross creeks to feed cows. I have worked mine very hard.


----------



## Zereaux

williamcr said:


> What kind of problems do you have with your ranger?
> I have almost 300 hours and 2000 miles and I have not had any problems what so ever.
> I very often put 500+lbs of feed in the back and cross creeks to feed cows. I have worked mine very hard.


No kidding, this is our 4th season, our lease is extremely tough on vehicles, and the only real money we've spent on maintenance has been for tires. It has been rock solid...


----------



## Blacklab

Just sold my Kubota 900 (with full windshield) and moving to Polaris 500 crew. Plan was to put a roof and windshield on just because that is what i had before. Are you guys saying that adding a rear windshield helps or hurts with the issue of dust sucking in? The windshield I am looking at is split about 60/40 with the top Section being able to be cracked open a few inches or opened all the way. I am assuming opening all the way would solve the dust issue when in a dusty area?

Any advice or experience with these machines is appreciated like modifications, issues, preventative maintenance etc.


----------



## williamcr

If you have a windshield you will need a back glass
Mine has a full front windshield and two gas shocks on it
I push a button at it pops up to where it's like a bill on a cap.
I pull it down till it latches and it's a windshield 
With it up there is not a dust problem 
Now I have doors on mine and in the summer I take them off. It takes less then 30 seconds to take them off
But when it's cold and wet outside its nice to have the full cab.
The same way in the summer I leave the front windshield up and the rear sliding glass open so I have a breeze 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

